# need ideas on over the top names: poshy girly girl



## arizonaalum (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi guys still not a perfect name for our baby..................we were thinking burberry or london or maybe paris or Wilma that is the name of the UofA mascot but still not convinced. :? 

we thought also Vuitton she is Louis Vuitton colors?!

i wanted Frida as in Frida Kalho but my husband dosent like it.  


any ideas would help!

Thanks again for your help! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Frida is cute, I like the different names myself :wink: 

olsen nah well for a boy maybe 

its a girl?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i like louis, its cute whether referring to the designer or not. For a boy you could nickname LOUEY and for a girl LOU-LOU! Not found of Viutton though sounds erm hard to pronouce lol


----------



## arizonaalum (Aug 10, 2005)

oh yeah sorry its a girl!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

then id like lou-lou sort for louis, louis viutton! :wave:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

If she's wearin Loui already she needs a diva name!  

Princess

Paris

Divine

Diva

Diamond


----------



## arizonaalum (Aug 10, 2005)

oh and i just thought of fergie?

what do you think?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i LOVE london !!!!!! vienna was almost a London  

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you sooo remind me of me i always try to think of over the top names or something with a meaning my jacob is after jacob the jeweller famous for watches lol!! and ruby as she is red and tyke as he is small
how about-

gucci
chanel
dior
if you dont want to call her louis there are always the designs for louis vuitton like-
murukami
cherry blossom (could be either)
damier
etc


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow vicki, you know your stuff!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

ok i found some fashion/designer names *i love chanel

chanel 
chic
burberry
chloe
chica
Gucci
Princess
Missy
Vuitton 
Sundae
Brownie
Sweetie


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> wow vicki, you know your stuff!



lol thats coz im some major designer addict lol my overdraft doesnt appreciate it but thats the way it is lol plus im a major louis fan i wouldnt buy it real though as there are to many fakes around n these days you cant tell difference im more of a anya hindmarch fan there are no copies around thats why i buy that i just got a great chihuahua bag off of her wanna get one of hers with my own dogs on for my b day well is my 21st after all lol


----------

